# Weekly competition 2009-41



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange 8 days from now (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate. The old competition will remain open as well until saturday morning. This competition just starts early to give people the chance to practice some more before Worlds and to get back on the old schedule

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 R' F U2 R U' F U' 
*2. *U F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' 
*3. *U R' U' R' U F' U F' U' 
*4. *U F U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 
*5. *F2 R' U R' F' R U' R' U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B' F L' B' U' R B' F' U' L2 D2 U2 
*2. *U R2 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B U L2 R2 U L' U2 B' L2 F' U' 
*3. *F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 U' L' B D L D' U' R B U' F' D2 
*4. *U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B L2 U' L U' R' F L U2 
*5. *D2 B2 U L2 D L2 R2 D U' B' F' D F' U' B D2 B L D' U2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F' R' B' Fw Uw F L2 D Rw2 D' R' D2 Uw2 F2 Rw D2 L' U2 R D2 F' Rw' D2 L' Rw' R' Uw' R2 D Uw U2 Rw' U F
*2. *Uw B F D F2 L2 Rw B2 F2 D R' Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw' L' Fw2 F' D' U' Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw' U2 Fw Uw U2 B2 D' U' Rw' U2 Rw U' Fw Rw2 Uw' F2 D2
*3. *D2 B2 Rw' R' D Uw' L2 Uw U2 B' D2 F' Rw' B2 Fw2 R2 D Uw U' L Rw2 R' D2 Rw2 D2 L R2 D' Fw F' U L' D' U L2 B F' L2 R B2
*4. *B2 F D2 Fw D2 Uw U2 Rw' Uw F R D' Uw B2 L2 Uw2 U F' L2 U Rw Fw U' Rw2 U B2 D' Uw Fw2 R Fw R D' U2 Rw B2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw
*5. *B' Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw2 D' Fw' L' D' L2 Rw' Fw Uw2 B Rw2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' F' D' U' R D Rw' F U2 B U Rw D' U' Fw' Uw2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *R Uw L B Fw Rw B Bw F2 Rw2 Dw' B2 L Bw' U Fw2 F' Dw' L' D Dw B2 Dw Fw2 F2 Uw Bw2 Fw Dw Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 F L Lw' Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L' D2 Dw Uw' Lw2 R B' D2 Bw' Fw2
*2. *B L B Lw2 Fw2 D U2 R F2 D Fw D' U' R Fw' Dw L Uw2 F' D U Lw2 D R' Uw U L D2 Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 D Fw2 Lw' R2 Bw' D' Uw2 U2 L2 D' Lw2 Rw Bw Uw2 U2 Bw' Rw' D U' Lw' U2 B' Bw Fw' Dw Bw D' B'
*3. *L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw D' Uw2 U Lw2 B2 U F2 U Lw2 Fw Lw2 Rw B2 R Uw Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw' F2 L' Fw Lw2 D2 R D2 Dw B Rw' Bw R2 B' Lw' D' U' B2 Bw Lw' Rw R2 Uw' L' U Rw2 R2 Dw'
*4. *Uw R2 D' Uw' R U Rw2 D Dw' Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw' Fw' F' Dw2 B Dw' Lw Rw2 F' Dw R2 Bw2 Fw Lw Dw' B R' Dw Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 R2 F Rw' R' D' B' Fw2 L2 Uw Fw Lw2 D Dw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 D Dw Uw B2 Bw F2 Uw'
*5. *Rw Fw D2 F2 Lw2 Rw Fw' F2 R D' F2 R D' U' Bw F Lw U2 R' Uw F' Lw2 D2 Dw Bw Rw' R2 Bw' U F Dw Lw' Rw D' U2 L' Rw' R2 Bw2 L' D Lw2 R' Fw' Dw2 L Fw Uw Rw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F L F L Rw' R' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F L' 3R' 2B 3R B2 D2 2U2 L' 2L' 2B 2F' L2 3U' B 2L2 B R 3F' R2 2D2 3U' 2L 2U' 3R' 3F' 2U' 2L2 B2 2B' 3F F 2R' R 2B' 3R2 2U 3F F2 2D F' R' F 2R 2U' 2R2 D' 2D2 3U U2 3R 2B U 3F' F' R' B2 2U2 U2 2R' R 3U' 2U' B' 2F2 D U' B2 2L2 3R2 2R B 2L2 R2 2B R' 3U 3F' 3R' R
*2. *2L' R2 2B 2U2 2B2 3F 2F' 2U 3F2 2F2 2D' 2U2 2B' 2D2 L2 3R2 2U' 2B 2F' 2D' 2L 3F L' 2R U' 2B R' 3U' 2L2 3R R D 3U2 B D2 2L2 U2 3F' D' F' D2 2D' B 3R R2 U B 2B L' 2L2 3R' 2F2 F2 R' 2U L' 3R2 2R B 3F2 2F 2D' 2B' 3F2 L2 2L' B' 2B' R 2B 2R' 2F R D 2U' 2R2 2F' 3R' 3U 2F'
*3. *D2 L2 2B2 L' 3R2 U' 3R2 2R2 2D 2U2 B L R D' 3U2 3F' 2L' B2 3F F' 3R2 2U2 L' 2L 3R' 2D B' F' L D2 3U' 2L 3U2 2U' 2F2 2D2 3U2 2B L' 3R' 3U2 L' 2B2 D 3U 3R 2F D 3F L2 F' D2 2D R2 3F' 2R2 3U' 2F' D 2D' 2B2 2F2 2R' 2F U 2B' 2U2 L' 2U 2R' R 2D B R D' 3U' 3R' F U2 3F'
*4. *3F' 2U2 2B 2D2 3F' L' 2L' B D' 3U' L B' 3F' U L2 3F' 2F2 3U' 3F 2F2 2U L2 3R' B 2B F 3U2 U 2B 2F' 3R2 R' 2B2 3F F 2D2 F 3U2 2U' F 2L 2D' 2L R 2D R2 2U2 2L' D' U F' 3R2 3F2 2U' 3R' 2U2 3R 2R2 R' 3U' F 2D2 2B 2U2 B2 R' D2 R2 2D' 2F2 R2 U' 3R R2 F L2 R 3F 3R' U'
*5. *B' 2F 2U 3F' 3U' 2F R' 2F' F 2D U2 2L R2 D2 F2 3R2 R D 2U L R 2U 2F U2 B 3F 2D2 2F L2 D2 3U2 2R2 2B2 3F2 F' U 3F' F2 3R2 F 2U' 2B R2 B2 2F' L U L' R' 3U 3F2 2L2 2R2 2D2 2F2 U2 2R R' 2B' 2D' 2L' 2R2 D' 2U 2R' B' 3R B 2F2 F' 2D' L2 2L' R2 2D 3U' F2 3R2 2D R

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3B 3F' R2 3D' 2B 2U 3F L 2L 3F2 3D2 L2 F 3L2 3U 3B' 3U2 3B2 2R B' 2F' 3D2 B' F' D U' 2R2 2B 3D2 F 2U' 2F F' D2 L2 D 2D' 3D2 U 2B' F2 3D' B U2 2B' 3F' F' D 2D2 F2 3D' U 2F2 F 2D2 3U B L 2L' 3B2 U B2 3B' 2D F2 3R 2R 3U 3R2 B2 3F' 2L2 3L' 3B' 3R' B' R2 3F 2L2 3L' 3U2 U L2 B L2 3F R 2F 3R' 3D' 2L D' 2D2 U2 2L2 B2 2D' B' 3R
*2. *2F2 3L' B2 3L' B 3F2 2D 3D' 3L R' 2B2 F' 3L F' L B' F 3L2 3R2 3U' U2 B' 3D2 3B' 3R' 2D' 2F' L2 B 3B L2 U' B' 3F2 2R' R2 U B2 2D' L' 2D' 3R' 3D2 B L2 F' D2 2D 3D' 3B' 3F 2D2 F D2 2D2 3U 3B 2L' 3L' D 2U2 3R' U' 2L' 3D' 3F 2L2 U' 3B2 2R 2D2 2F' 2L2 3L2 2R 2D 3U' 2U U' 2R2 D' 2U2 R 2F F 3L2 R2 3F' 2D2 2L2 B 3R R 2U2 3B 2F 2D 3F2 3U 2F
*3. *2L2 R 2D U' 3F2 D' 3F' 3R' 3B' 2D2 R' B2 2B 3B' 3F2 2R2 3B2 U' L' 3L' 2U 3F2 L2 U L' 3B' F D' 2U' L' 2D' F 3L B' 3U2 2B' 2L U2 B2 2B2 3F' D2 3B 3F2 2R2 2D2 2R2 2D2 U' 3B' 3R D2 2B2 3B 2F' 2R' 3U2 2B 3F2 3D2 L U2 3F' 2D2 2B2 3D 3U' L' 2L2 3L 3R 2R R' 2B 2F2 D' 2U' U2 3F' R2 2U' 3L' 2D' 2F2 D2 2D' 2U B' L 2L' 3R2 R2 2B2 3D 2B' L' R 3D2 2F' F2
*4. *B' 3F2 U2 3L2 2R2 D' 2B2 F 3L 3F2 3L2 2B 2F' F' D 2L' 3D' B' D' 2D2 2U2 F D' 2D2 3U B 2B2 3F 2F 2D2 U R' 3U2 2U L 3R2 2D' 3L R2 B2 3F 3D' 2L' 2U B2 2B 3D 3U2 L' 3L2 2D 3L2 3B' 3U2 2U B' 3D2 L' 3R' F2 2L 3L' 3R 3B 3F U2 2R2 B2 2F' R 3F D' 2L2 D' U' B 2R2 2F 2U2 2R' 3F2 L' B 2B2 3F 2U 3B2 F2 2L2 3F2 L2 B2 2F2 2U2 2R' 3D2 3U2 3R2 F L'
*5. *D 3U' U 2R' B' 2R' B2 2F2 U R 2D B' 3D 2U' B2 2L' U 2B 3R' 3B D2 2L' 2D2 3R' 2B' 2F' 3L' R2 D2 2D' F2 2L' F 3L2 2B 3D2 R' B' F2 2R' B2 L 2U U2 F2 2U 3L D2 U2 B 3F2 L' 2L 3U2 3R2 2B 3F' 3D 3U2 U' 2L' D' 3U2 2B 2D2 2B' 2R 2B' U L2 2B2 3L' 2R2 B' 3F 3L2 3R' 3D B2 3D 2F2 2D2 3R D 2D2 2F2 D' 3U B L2 3L' 2F2 3L' 3U2 3R 2D' 2F 3D2 F' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F R' F R' F R2 U R' 
*2. *F' U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
*3. *R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 R' D' B' F2 D' B' L' F' U R 
*2. *R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U F' L2 U' R2 U' L' R U2 
*3. *R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R' B' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R' D' B' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Uw' U B2 L' R2 F' D2 U' B' D2 Rw' B2 R Uw2 L' R' U L2 Rw' F L2 Rw2 Uw' U B' Fw2 D' R' D' Uw' U L F L' Rw2 R' D Rw Fw'
*2. *U2 Fw' U2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' F Rw2 F2 D' F2 D L2 Fw F' L2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw' Fw' F2 L B D' F D' Rw B Rw R2 Uw U F2 R' D' R
*3. *F2 Rw' Fw2 D F' Rw' Uw U F' Uw2 R U2 B Fw L2 Uw2 U Rw2 R F' Rw2 R Uw R Fw2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw Fw L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' Rw2 B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Dw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 R' B2 Rw D' L2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Uw U2 Fw Rw2 R Fw Lw' F2 Rw B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' R2 Dw U L2 D2 B2 L2 Fw2 D2 Bw' L2 Lw' R' Uw' Lw' Uw' L Dw' Rw2 B2 U' L2 Rw R2 D' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw
*2. *Bw F Rw Bw' Fw2 Uw' F2 D' Fw' Lw2 Rw F' R B' F L2 Fw Lw B2 Bw Rw D Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 L2 B Fw2 Dw' F' L' R D' Uw Fw' R' Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw Uw Lw2 Uw' B Bw Lw' Rw' U2 R2 Fw Dw Bw2 Rw2 F D2 L B Rw'
*3. *U' R' B' R' D Dw' U' Fw2 F L' D Fw Dw2 U Rw Uw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 B Bw' L2 Rw Fw Rw2 F2 D U' L2 Lw' R Uw Bw' D Dw U' Rw Uw U' L2 D2 Dw2 R' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 R2 F Uw U' Bw L Uw Lw' D2 Dw' Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 F L2 U L D' F2 U2 L' R D U' 
*2. *U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D L B2 D R2 B R' B F' U' F' R' 
*3. *D' R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 B L D2 U2 F' R' U2 R 
*4. *U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R' D' L' B2 R2 D L' B' F' R' D2 
*5. *D R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L D L' U R' D2 B' F' L D2 B' 
*6. *D' U2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 F R' U' F U2 F' L' D' L B R F' 
*7. *L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D B D2 R B2 R' F D R' F2 R B 
*8. *B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D U L' D B2 R D' F' D B' U' L D2 F' 
*9. *L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' F' R U F' R F' R' B L' R' 
*10. *D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B L R' B' L2 U F2 U' F2 R 
*11. *F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B L' F' R B' L F U F2 D F 
*12. *D L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L U R2 D' F' D2 U R' U2 F2 
*13. *F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B D' L' R D B2 U2 B' D2 F R 
*14. *L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R F L' D2 L' U F' L R' F R' U 
*15. *F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U L D' U R' U2 B D' U' R' U2 F R2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' D L B' F D F' U2 L U B2 F2 
*2. *L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U L B' D' B' D' B L' R' B2 
*3. *D' B2 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L B' F R U2 L2 F R2 F2 
*4. *D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F R' D' U2 L' F2 L2 R' 
*5. *U L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 L D2 F U' B' F2 L D2 R' U' F 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L U' B2 U2 F L D' R U2 B2 R 
*2. *F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U F2 R U B2 U' F U' R' F2 L2 R' B 
*3. *U2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B U R2 D2 L' B U2 B' R' F2 
*4. *U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L' B2 U B D 
*5. *F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D R' F' L2 D U' L2 F' R' B' D 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R' B' L2 F' L' D B2 R' F' R' D2 
*2. *F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L B' R' F U' L' F' D2 L F' U2 
*3. *D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B D2 U' L2 D F' L B F2 D R' 
*4. *F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 F' L' B U' L' U2 R B D' F R' 
*5. *U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' R U B2 L' F R2 U L' R B U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' R' U F R2 
*3. *U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B R' D' B2 U2 F L' U2 R D2 
*4. *B R Uw B' L' F2 D2 L Rw2 B Fw R Uw' F D' L' U' B' L Rw B Fw U' B2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw' R' F R' B' F' Rw2 B' Fw' F' U L R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U R 
*3. *U2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D F D L' U2 L U' B' R' U2 F2 
*4. *B' D2 Uw2 Rw F2 L2 Uw' Rw2 U' L Rw' R' Uw' B R F R2 Fw' R F D' L2 Uw' L' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R2 D Fw Uw2 B Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw F
*5. *R' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw2 L F2 Rw R Uw Lw' Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw' D' Uw' B Lw Rw2 B2 Fw Dw' Bw' Fw Dw Rw Dw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw U Fw' F2 D2 B' L2 R U' Rw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Fw Uw2 L Dw Rw' B2 Fw' Lw' Dw B Lw2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' U' R' U L R L R L' U L B u r b 
*2. *U L R U' L' R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R B' u r l' 
*3. *U L U' L' U L B L B' L B' u l' b 
*4. *R' U' L' R U L U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R' L' B' u' b 
*5. *R' L U L' U' R U' R U' R' L' U' L R' B' l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (3,6) (6,0) (-3,1) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,5) (2,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-3,4) (4,0) (6,0)
*2. *(3,6) (3,6) (5,3) (3,1) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (5,4) (-4,1) (0,2) (6,4) (5,0) (5,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (0,4) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (2,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (1,0) (-5,0) (5,4) (1,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,2)
*4. *(-5,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,0) (5,3) (2,0) (-2,5) (2,0) (4,2) (-1,0) (2,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,1) (-4,3) (3,2) (0,2)
*5. *(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-1,0) (1,2) (0,5) (1,0) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (6,2) (6,2) (0,4) (6,0)


----------



## Kian (Oct 6, 2009)

*2x2-* 6.49, (7.27), 6.33, 6.82, (6.31) *Average-6.55*
*3x3-* 17.54, 16.90, (17.99), 16.26, 15.06	*Average- 16.90*


----------



## Edmund (Oct 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> AVG, not sure if you are still uploading or forgot, but there are no scrambles...



About to say that...

Anyway

3x3- 16.08
18.52, (21.69) (12.44), 15.63, 14.08
Comment: Had I warmed up first 2 would not have been so bad but my amazing show at the end turned it into a pretty decent average. All solves were nonlucky.

2x2- 4.43
5.05, 3.22, 5.02, (2.58), (6.63)
Comment: My worst solve last week was better than this average but thats cause last weeks scramble were very el easy-o?


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 6, 2009)

*2x2:* (6.77), 7.75, 7.58, DNF, DNF ... DNF .....yey for screwing up

*3x3:* (20.66), 23.23, 24.48+, (32.06+), 26.00 ... 24.57 avg ...yey for screwing up


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, in my template there is a piece of code like this:

[UR-L="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/"]WCA rules [/UR-L]

And the forum cannot handle that (UR-L is just a trick to avoid writing URL). The result of posting something like the above is 

[URL="


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 6, 2009)

*2x2: 11.95*
11.52, 11.46, (10.59), (13.16), 12.88
Comment: Don't know what happened on the last 2 solves.

*3x3: 27.62*
27.32, 24.73, 30.82, (22.07), (38.07)
Comment: Kind of rushed this, still happy with 2 sub-30s.

*4x4:*
2:18.47, 1:43.12, 2:16.00, 2:01.61, 

*5x5: 3:59.80*
(4:21.41), 3:56.98, 4:08.73, (3:46.42), 3:53.70
Comment: yay! sub-4! I did way better this time than last time... by like a minute I think. I'm happy 

*6x6:*
13:00.24, 

*3x3 OH: 1:31.27 *
(1:37.17), 1:28.02, 1:29.90, (1:12.66), 1:35.87
Comment: I got distracted on the last solve and messed up an R perm.

*3x3 FMC: 59*
Comment: I tried doing F2L differently... obviously it didn't work.

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 2:40.54*
Comment: Ugh, gained 10 seconds!

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay: 6:45.47*
Comment: YES! I went from Sub 9 to Sub 7 in 1 week! Awesome!

I may do 7x7, & megaminx Above is for sures.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 7, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.47, 5.40, (5.75), 5.77, (7.75) = 6.00
Comments: Almost Sub-6 but got a y-perm on the bottom on the last one.
*3x3:* (24.71), 20.41, (15.09), 22.69, 21.72 = 21.61
Comments: 15 Came out of no where. PLL SKIP!!!
*4x4:* 1:41.46, (1:20.53), 1:40.03, 1:32.00, (1:42.55)
Comments: New Single PB. 
*5x5:* 3:21.19, 3:33.71, 3:22.91, 4:02.46, 3:17.18 = 3:25.94
Comments: New Single and Average PB 
*2x2 BLD:* DNF (54.27), 1:51.91, 1:17.81
Comment: Okay, but mad at the DNF.


----------



## Edam (Oct 7, 2009)

*2x2*: 10.59, 11.80, 11.34, (7.38), (13.16) = *11.24*
*3x3*: 17.30, (11.08)!!! 20.43, (21.03), 18.97 = *18.90*
11.08 wtf!? that's beaten my pb single by over 3 seconds. anyone else get a double x cross + pll skip?  made me lose focus for the next 2 solves sadly.

magic: 1.06, 1.13, (1.43), 1.09, (1.05) = *1.09*
hmm, sub 1.10.. which is what I want. Going to practise tomorrow for WC, hopefully bring back some consistency and sub1 times.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 7, 2009)

*2x2:* 13.87, (11.78), (19.92), 14.60, 13.15 = *13.88*
new pb avg, im happy with that.

*3x3:* 33.89, 35.18, 32.01, (40.60), (29.98) = *33.69*
I dont even want to talk about it. Only the last solve was respectable.

*3x3 OH:* Ill do tomorrow im too depressed from 3x3 right now.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> *2x2:* 6.47, 5.40, (5.75), 5.77, (7.75) = 6.00
> Comments: Almost Sub-6 but got a y-perm on the bottom on the last one.
> *3x3:* (24.71), 20.41, (15.09), 22.69, 21.72 = 21.61
> Comments: 15 Came out of no where. PLL SKIP!!!
> ...





Edam said:


> *2x2*: 10.59, 11.80, 11.34, (7.38), (13.16) = *11.24*
> *3x3*: 17.30, (11.08)!!! 20.43, (21.03), 18.97 = *18.90*
> 11.08 wtf!? that's beaten my pb single by over 3 seconds. anyone else get a double x cross + pll skip?  made me lose focus for the next 2 solves sadly.
> 
> ...


2 PLL skips on different scrambles.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_
Magic - 1.95 2.00 1.96 2.01 1.99 *1**.98avg* Not my best but still pleased.

All solves this week are with a nicely bruised and battered thumb courtesy of a 2lb rubber mallet. I may try big cubes towards end of week if my thumb holds up.

2x2 - 12.23 11.33 10.33 12.53 15.67* 12.03avg*
3x3 - 28.62 DNF 32.70 32.61 31.58 *32.30avg*
4x4 - 2.03.69 OP 1.49.81 OP 1.49.95 OP 1.52.70 OP 1.49.50 OP *6.25.21avg* Unbelievable paritys.
5x5 - 3.02.71 3.11.79 3.04.71 2.57.50 3.20.95 *3.06.40avg*
6x6 - 6.33.05 6.09.41 6.33.17 6.34.60 5.57.43 *6.25.21avg*
2-4 Relay - *2.29.10 *Of the 6timed 4x4s i've done so far this week this was the first without double parity.
Master Magic - 6.16 6.50 5.39 7.44 5.94 *6.20avg*
Clock - 20.52 20.36 19.72 18.70 17.61* 19.59avg*
Megaminx - 4.36.15 4.54.20 4.41.91 5.12.13 4.51.64 *4.49.25avg* Getting to grips with the Meffert's colour scheme now. Still not amazing.
2x2 BLD - DNF 1.02.06 DNS = *1.02.06* ha ha. 5 already oriented and only 3 t-perms needed on second. I think there'll be some good times this week.
3x3OH - 1.55.14 1.47.45 2.02.27 2.05.31 1.42.53 *1.54.95avg*


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 7, 2009)

2x2
6.69, 7.05, 11.00, 9.54, 9.42=8.67
Fail
3x3
20.47, 19.45, 22.03, 15.34, 19.52=19.81
Meh
3x3 OH
1:13.29, 1:07.07, 51.34, 53.48, 1:08.66=1:03.07
Why do i fail so hard
FMC
71
*sigh*
2x2-4x4 rally
2:24.58
pretty good
Megaminx
2:51.78, 3:17.28, 2:46.46, 2:59.34, 3:08.39=2:59.84


----------



## mande (Oct 7, 2009)

2x2:
8.65, (5.10), 9.23, (10.50), 9.00 = 8.96
Comment: Not good.

3x3:
19.73, 21.35, (28.46), 18.79, (17.26) = 19.96
Comment: Sub-20 is good.

3x3 OH:
(48.71), (34.58), 34.81, 39.42, 45.85 = 40.03
Comment: Huge SD, reasonable times though.

3x3 MTS:
1:18:96, (1:14:43), (1:57:75), 1:18:04, 1:24:50 = 1:20:50
Comment: Quite good.

3x3 BLD:
DNF (2:35:50), 3:07:62, 2:38:51 = 2:38:51
Comment: Made a bad execution mistake on the second solve causing me to undo almost half of the solve. Bad memo on 3rd solve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 7, 2009)

*3x3:* 15.34+, (15.19), (17.41), 16.81, 16.56 = 16.24
_Quite good._

*Pyraminx:* (17.13), 16.38, (8.05), 10.96, 8.21 = 11.58
_Great!  I hope I don't do the first 2 solves like this at WC XD_

*2x2:* 5.55, (4.39), 4.53, 4.83, (10.84) = 4.97
_Sub-5 _

*3x3 OH:* 49.14, (35.83), (1:02.22), 46.44, 47.38 = 47.65
_Good single._

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 49.56 = 49.56
_Great single after 8 DNFs for Weekly Competition! _

*4x4:* 1:12.13, (1:09.80), 1:11.05, (DNF), 1:22.03 = 1:15.07
_Can be better._


----------



## TMOY (Oct 7, 2009)

FMC: 31 moves
x' F L d2 D' L u2 L2 u F2 l2 U F' (12): corners + 4 edges (up to F2)
D L' E2 L (5): 2 more edges
y U2 L E' L2 E2 L (8): 2 more edges, middle layer orientation skipped
U F2 L2 E L2 (6): permutation of middle layer, fixing U and D layers in the process

(explanation of the corners solution (x' F L D L U2 L2 U F2 L2 U F): I use U as a premove.
x' F L D L: orientation
F2 U' F2: separation
F2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U: xLL + AUF
F: the premove
The separation alg cancels with the first threee moves of the xLL.)


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2009)

Multi bld: 15/16 in 55 minutes.

(i handscrambled the 16th cube)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 7, 2009)

This is early....

2x2: (3.54), 4.02, 4.01, (5.08), 3.60 = 3.88
lolwut. All non-lucky.

3x3: 11.46, 11.49, (12.77), 12.39, (11.45) = 11.78
Very good 

4x4: 53.72, (1:02.91), 59.54, 57.06, (52.42) = 56.77

5x5:

234: 1:14.33

2345: 3:17.49

OH: (30.16), 32.69, (33.99), 31.62, 32.19 = 32.17

Sq-1: 14.87, 15.53, (14.25), (19.48), 17.27 = 15.89

FMC: 31 moves

Scramble: R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U
Solution: D' L F2 B2 L' F' R' U' B2 R2 U R' U B U B' F R2 F' B U B U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2 U2 (31)

D' L F2 B2 L' F' (2x2x2)
R' U' B2 (2x2x3)
R2 U R' (lol)
U B U B' F R2 F' B U B' (force OLL skip)
B2 U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2 U2 (U perm)

Managed to solve corners and six edges after 12 moves  I found it difficult to find good starts for this scramble, then stumbled across this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2009)

tim said:


> Multi bld: 15/16 in 55 minutes.
> 
> (i handscrambled the 16th cube)



Nice.

I'll just forget any ideas I might have had about winning multi this week then.



Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Even_ (Oct 7, 2009)

2x2: 4,39, (5,55), 4,92, (4,33), 5,28 = 4,86 sec. very bad=(
3x3: (17,97), 18,94, 19,75, (19,91), 19,00 = 19.23
3x3 OH: 40,64, (44,89), 30,80, 33,97, (30,38) = 35.14


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2009)

20 scrambles for multiblind from now on. I didn't think that would be needed with the 1 hour limit but some people are just crazy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2009)

These are like the easiest set of 2BLD scrambles ever!


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 8, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : 40
After 30 minutes, I found this

Solution: D L D R B' D2 B' L' D' L' D' L' R' D R D' F2 D F D' F' B D B' D B D2 B U B U' B L2 F' D F L2 F2 L' B2

premoves F2 L' B2
2x2x3: D L D R B' D2 B' L' D' L2 (10/10)
orient edges: L D' L' R' D R (5/15)
F2L: D' F2 D F D' F' (6/21)
Sune: B D B' D B D2 B' (7/28)
J-perm: B2 U B U' B L2 F' D F L2 (9/37)
Undo premoves F2 L' B2 (3/40)

tried another last layer system, but get the same results
COLL: B D' F' D B' D' F (7/28)
Followed by U perm wich gaves 9 moves then 3 moves undoing premoves

tried some edges insertion, and get nothing.. 
run out of time

Actually, ZBLL can finish it better..
premoves F2 L' B2
2x2x3: D L D R B' D2 B' L' D' L2 (10/10)
orient edges: L D' L' R' D R (5/15)
F2L: D' F2 D F D' F' (6/21)
ZBLL: B L B2 U B2 U' L2 D' L R' B2 R B' (13/34)
Undo premoves: F2 L' B2 (34/37)

but, this didn't count, I don't know this ZBLL algorithm..
(the ZBLL alg above is generated by Cube Explorer)

so, I submit the first solution..


----------



## PeterV (Oct 8, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.12, 5.98, (11.40), (5.12), 7.48 = *7.53 avg.*

3x3x3: (30.97), 25.79, 26.75, 25.82, (25.64) = *26.12 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:36.17, 2:38.36, 2:38.73, (2:33.94), (2:43.95) = *2:37.75 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:31.37*

2-5 Relay: *8:28.14*

Magic: 1.72, (1.63), 1.77, (5.35), 3.03 = *2.17 avg.*


----------



## jupp (Oct 8, 2009)

3x3: 36.93, 36.27, 44.99, 41.95, 36.18=38,38 = horrible
3x3 BLD: DNF(4:00:03), DNF (4:49:38), DNS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*

Scramble: R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U
Solution: F R F' B L2 U B L2 R' U' L' R B2 L B2 D2 R2 F R D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 R F R' F2 D' F2 D F

Heise 3x cross: F R F' B L2 U
B L2 R' U' L' R
B2 L B2 D2 R
4th pair leaving just 3 corners: R F R' . F2 R F R' F2 D' F2 D F
insert at .: R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D'
R R become R2 before 4th pair; R' R2 become R before insertion.

Comment: I don't know why, but I couldn't stop looking at Heise-type solutions when I started looking at this one. They never turned out ultra good, but this one wasn't too bad, I guess. I actually started with a full Heise solution, but it was somewhere in the 40's because of twisted corners. This was fun - I think I'll try to do Heise more often.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 8, 2009)

3x3x3: (15.06), 12.81, 14.48, 13.84, (12.59) = 13.71 avg

Comment: That was fun


----------



## Jai (Oct 8, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.68), (3.44), 3.97, 4.08, 4.65 = *4.23*

*3x3:* 11.90, (10.52), (12.56), 11.08, 11.72 = *11.56*

*4x4:* 1:00.88, (57.02), 59.47, (1:09.72), 1:01.69 = *1:00.68*

*5x5:* 1:55.44, 2:04.71, (1:53.11), (2:06.96), 1:56.15 = *1:58.76*

*OH:* 19.18, 18.72, (17.50), 20.27, (21.34) = *19.39*

*2-4 Relay:* 1:11.69

*2-5 Relay:* 3:06.72

*Magic:* (1.44), 1.44, 1.43, (1.40), 1.44 = *1.43*

*Master Magic:* 4.59, (4.65), 4.21, (3.86), 4.11 = *4.30*

*Pyra:* 6.86, (8.21), (6.28), 6.46, 7.86 = *7.06*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (14.03), (25.68), 21.36+, 15.62, 16.98 = *17.99*
(sigh!)
*3x3x3:* (57.17), (43.07), 52.14, 46.10, 53.60 = *50.61*
(  )
*4x4x4:* (5:20.22), 2:54.22, 3:54.24, (2:50.35), 2:57.48 = *3:15.31*
(bad start - much confusion and faillure! More fun as it went on)
*5x5x5:* (5:36.35), 5:08.41, (4:23.25), 5:12.14, 5:26.59 = *5:15.71*
*6x6x6:* 9:16.65, (7:57.35), 8:07.24, 8:33.32, (11:49.65) = *8:39.07*
(That last one - I thought I was doing great on the edges until I saw that the centres were completely scrambled!)
*7x7x7:* 13:37.50, 14:26.96, (18:03.60), (12:29.94), 14:35.12 = *14:13.19*
(dire)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *5:13.63*
(waste of time)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:27.20*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (2:10.20), 1:42.23, 1:52.53, 2:09.72, (1:38.98) = *1:54.83*
(Aw! Not good - I was averaging 1:30.00 a few days ago!)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (got 7 edges - took 10 mins!), DNF (total failure! all messed up), DNF (got 9 edges in 9 mins!)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (DNF), 4:07.77, (3:54.19), 4:20.11, 4:07.02+ = *4:11.63*
*Magic:* (5.89), (2.71), 4.21, 2.83, 3.40 = *3.48*
*Clock:* (37.34), 33.53, (26.04), 27.23, 32.04 = *30.93*
*Megaminx:* (6:05.52), 5:32.05, (4:54.85), 5:59.36, 5:34.10 = *5:41.84*
(A breeze after wrestling with the Gigaminx for hours on end!)
*Pyraminx:* (13.06), 21.83, 25.53, 21.63, (30.97) = *23.00*


----------



## Hays (Oct 9, 2009)

2x2 - 6.59 6.06 9.58 (3.21) (9.86) = 7.41 Meh
3x3 - (19.65) (14.19) 16.19 15.41 14.53 = 15.38 Terrible
4x4 - (1:10.83) (59.27) 1:02.40 1:01.41 1:09.3 = 1:04.37 Bad
5x5 - (1:37.02) 1:44.53 1:37.8 1:44.33 (1:51.31) = 1:42.22 Average
2-4 relay - 1:30.48 - bad
2-4 relay - 3:18.48 OK
magic - 1.09 1.06 (1.13) 1.00 (.97) = 1.05 Meh


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2009)

3x3: 39.770, 19.910, 22.050, 24.310, 38.400 = Average 28.253

Awesome average considering my tape only came off my fingers yesterday. Still feeling very fragile. These scrambles seemed very easy to me. Especially a very easy x-cross on the second solve, and my fastest OLL (anti-sune)

Edit: Times here are after a day, so my finger is a bit more usable.


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

2x2: 2.64, 3.91, 3.33, 3.19, 5.19 = 3.47
nice
3x3: 9.97, 10.89, 11.73, 16.86, 9.84 = 10.86
cool
48.31, 58.52, 49.19, 55.34, 40.88 = 50.95
40 was LL at 30.........


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 2.64, 3.91, 3.33, 3.19, 5.19 = 3.47
> nice
> 3x3: 9.97, 10.89, 11.73, 16.86, 9.84 = 10.86
> cool



Can you cube again, is the cast off your wrist?
Evidently judging by your normal times


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

Sort of. I take the cast off every night, and I was home alone for 4 hours tonight, and decided to do some cubing to see how fast I still was.


----------



## salshort (Oct 9, 2009)

*Magic*: (1.68) 1.78 DNF 2.56 1.83 = *2.06*

*2x2x2*: 17.29 20.01 (20.61) (6.23) 15.85 = *17.72*

*3x3x3*: (31.95) (23.11) 24.24 27.09 31.46 = *27.59*

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:06.00 1:12.41 (56.73) (1:22.12) 1:12.07 = *1:10.16*

*Pyraminx*: (18.08) 17.74 16.43 10.84 (10.41) = *15.00*

*5x5x5*: (5:01.46) (4:15.00) 4:17.99 4:50.69 4:32.83 = *4:33.84*

*Megaminx*: (3:48.44) 3:48.55 3:53.70 (4:13.13) 4:06.09 = *3:56.11*


----------



## janilo_139 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Square-1*: (14.67), 16.53, 17.20, (20.05), 18.06 = 17.26


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 10, 2009)

*2x2*: (10.33), 12.92, (DNF), 14.75, 12.55= 13.41
Comments: Wow, I need practice.
*3x3*: (DNF), 29.24, 24.27, (21.86), 27.78= 27.10
Comments: First solve had a strange pop, last solve had a great F2l and an atrocious last layer.
*4x4*: 2:23.03, 2:23.88, (2:12.98), (2:35.67), 2:24.44= 2:23.78
Comments: Inconsistent and awful.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 10, 2009)

*2x2: 6.04*
5.73, 6.25, 5.67, 6.14, (6.72) 

*3x3: 18.28*
17.22, 19.31, 18.30, (DNF(18.78)), (16.41) 
Fail.

*4x4: 1:36.40*
1:39.80, 1:32.94, 1:36.45, (1:20.83), (DNF(42.44)) 
I just suck at 4x4.

*2-4 relay: 1:59.80*

*Magic: 1.76*
1.52, 1.47, 2.30, 4.83, 1.42 

*Pyraminx: 8.17*
7.61, 9.14, (6.55), 7.75, (12.45+) 
:fp

To conclude, I should quit cubing.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 11, 2009)

3x3
14.29, 13.89, 13.73, 14.24, 13.00
Average 13.96

3x3 BLD
DNF(1:47.39), DNF(1:50.72), DNF(1:40.51)
Even though all 3 were DNFs I'm still pretty happy. I've never this fast before. This has inspired me to only practise BLD in my holidays. First I flipped the wrong edges. Second had flipped edges (I forgot). Third wrong setup move I think in the second last algorithm. I memorized that sub 30  Very eventful 

3x3 OH
33.89, 31.91, 28.75, 29.45, 33.97
Never expected to do so well. No warm up. After one week of not doing OH


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 15.27 25.08 11.09 10.77 16.01 = *14.12*  PB
By far the best I've ever done. Maybe easy solves.
*3x3:* 69.85 44.01 42.59 79.56 52.30 = *55.39*
As last week, two real bad ones 

*Blind*
*6x6:* dns dns dns dns (BLD) dnf [1:22:17 (46:00)] = *dnf*
6 +obliques and a center slice + 4 edges off. 
@Mike: I could not get more than 20 centres done by orienting. That was the worst case I have encountered so far.
*2x2BLD:* 34.50 43.15 33.51 = *33.51* good

But now, alas, a severe case of speed sickness. Many of the solves were real fast for me.
But nine dnf:s are horrible even if they are fast.
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*

*Multi: 5/5 = 5* in 37:27 
I had to have a 100% after those nine dnf:s. Went slowly 

@Maarten: congratulations to the 5BLD in Düsseldorf!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.71, 10.68, 10.44, 7.47, 10.38 = *10.50*
Comment: I really need to practice 2x2x2. I hate how bad I get at it when I don’t practice – it’s too easy to deteriorate on 2x2x2 without practice.
*3x3x3:* 27.83, 27.28, 26.72, 24.28, 24.90 = *26.30*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.33, 1:46.78, 1:20.28, 1:41.31 [O], 1:49.88 [OP] = *1:39.81*
*5x5x5:* 2:52.21, 2:50.61, 2:54.43, 2:59.61, 2:36.38 = *2:52.42*
*6x6x6:* 5:26.70 [OP], 5:30.46 [O], 5:36.61 [P], 5:39.01 [O], DNF [32:35.72, 15:24]= *5:35.36*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 corners and 2 obliques. So sad I missed it - it was pretty fast.
*7x7x7:* 9:04.24, 7:15.44, 8:01.67, 7:34.07, DNF [1:10:06.24, 32:14] = *8:13.33*
Comment: Really hurt by the “worst 3 of 4” format this week, due to the 9 minute solve.  On that first solve, I had a bunch of optimizable cases in the centers, and I worked too hard to try to optimize, which slowed me down unfortunately. Centers took almost 5 1/2 minutes - they were the whole problem. On the other solves, I resolved to never look for optimizations, and it really helped. The BLD was really tough for me; I had all kinds of problems throughout. But I guess it wasn't as bad as it seemed while I was solving it - I wound up off by just 3 inner + centers and 2 inner X centers; they seemed to be because I executed two commutators backwards.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 34.33, 31.38 = *31.38*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:21.50], DNF [1:50.50], 1:57.16 = *1:57.16*
Comment: First was off by 3 corners; second was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:28.82 [4:20], 8:13.97 [4:21], 6:52.40 [3:07] = *6:52.40*
Comment: This was just an incredible run of solves. I already mentioned it on the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread, but this was my first time ever under 7 minutes. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [13:15.20, 6:37], DNF [17:01.08, 9:04], 18:11.97 [10:04] = *18:11.97*
Comment: The first one was just so fast and awesome, and I did it right after the sub-7 4x4x4 BLD. Totally amazing experience – it’s so nice to know I can go that fast. I had 2 centrals flipped and 3 + centers wrong on it (I did the wrong algorithm on the + centers, and the flipped edges were due to memorizing the wrong sticker on one piece, so I didn’t leave any steps out on the solve, so I could really have solved it that fast). The second one was off by 3 wings (due to swapping two pieces memorizing) and 2 X centers (forgot to do the last piece). I was very relieved to get the third one – I was afraid I’d DNF them all.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/10 = 2 points, 60:00.00* [34:20]
Comment: I tried doing the same thing Mats said he did in a previous week: I put all of each type of piece for a given cube at a single location. I really think this method has promise. I had memory recall problems – I think it was a bad day for me. The nice thing was how fast the solving went – I probably spent over 10 minutes in the solving phase just sitting trying to recall the stuff I had forgotten, meaning on a good day, I should really be under 50 minutes, which means 11 cubes should be in reach. I had about 5 cubes with memory recall problems, but I only missed two of those. On cube 3 I couldn’t remember the edges, on cube 5 I couldn’t remember the corners, on cube 7 I had 3 corners wrong, and on cube 10 I had 3 edges wrong. I’ll probably try this again next week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 38.27, 44.65, 47.28, 44.52, 40.44 = *43.20*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:55.81, 1:45.93, 1:41.27, 1:37.59, 2:11.88 = *1:47.67*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:22.50, 1:30.58, 1:15.58, 1:20.00, 1:16.77 = *1:19.76*
*2-4 relay:* *2:30.61*
*2-5 relay:* *5:32.34* [O]
*Magic:* 1.86, 1.86, 3.02, 1.63, 1.78 = *1.83*
*Master Magic:* 4.63, 4.69, 4.36, 5.05, 4.02 = *4.56*
*Clock:* 20.28, 18.33, 22.88, 18.19, 17.52 = *18.93*
*MegaMinx:* 2:48.27, 2:51.33, 2:39.14, 2:51.50, 2:42.94 = *2:47.51*
*Pyraminx:* 21.31, 17.43, 17.00, 21.78, 12.50 = *18.58*
*Square-1:* 37.68, 50.56 [P], 1:04.30 [P], 1:05.08 [P], 35.93 = *50.85*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

(28.86), 
(24.14), 
27.21, 
24.16, 
26.92.

Session avg: 26.10 (σ = 1.37)

Absolutley epic average for me. Happy


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2009)

3x3: (14.02), 11.39, 11.20, (9.39), 10.32 = 10.97

Awesome. I like restickering. Did anybody else get the X-cross on solve 4?


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 12, 2009)

*3x3*
33.67, 29.28, 27.96, 38.36+, DNF =33.77
UGH!!! The DNF I saw a 3 move cross, got too excited pressed the spacebar....FORGOT TO PUT CUBE DOWN THEN PRESS SPACE WITH BOTH HANDS...
*
3x3 OH
*1:31.83, 1:30.08, 1:29.20, 1:30.79, 1:10.25 = 1:30.02
First 4 craZy consistent! 

*4x4*
:fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2009)

I am leaving for Chicago for a few hours and do not know if I will have internet. I most likely will not be able to submit my results until Friday.


----------



## the1lord5 (Oct 13, 2009)

Suckish Times.
i couldn't be bothered about 5x5-7x7 and SQ1 so i just did these:
3x3:
Suckish VERY!
26.95,23.99,23.66,DNF,21.74=24.63
2x2:
9.41,8.01,9.56,6.59,7.69=8.37
Suck.
4x4:
This Was alright:
1;39.05,2;00.03,1;40.09,1;50.51,DNF=1;50.51
Magic:
PB Average &Single:
1.33,1.43,1.29,1.39,1.31=1.34
Pyraminx:
Good Average:
16.76,11.07,9.23,9.70,9.99=10.25


Magic & Pyraminx=Good others bad.


Kk bye


----------



## kjcellist (Oct 14, 2009)

2x2: 19.32, 17.03, 13.89, (13.51), (22.54) = 16.75

3x3: 38.00, 37.09, (29.64), (42.94), 36.92 = 37.34


----------



## Henrik (Oct 14, 2009)

Henrik

4x4BLD: 17:22.19 min ( 10 min memo)

 this is so much more fun than 3x3BLD, next sub 15 again.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

The 4th scramble rocks my world. 5 move X-cross, with 2 easy pairs, Anti-sune, then the PLL switching 4 corners.Highlight this comment once you have done your average for 3x3.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2009)

2x2x2=10.45
8.04, (4.00), (16.10), 11.46, 11.86

3x3x3 = 23.67
(21.09), 23.34, (32.39), 23.54, 24.14

2x2x2 Blindfolded = 57.90
1:04.58
(DNF__53.68)
57.90

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:30.22

PyraMinx = 17.95
(25.55), 17.09, 17.11, (10.66), 19.64

3x3x3 One Handed = 46.32
(50.09), 44.11, 46.84, 48.02, (39.67)

3x3x3 Blindfolded
DNF, 5:12.92, DNF

4x4x4= 1:59.93
(2:15.92), 1:59.99[haha. sub2], 2:11.53, 1:45.87, (1:38.74)

Magic =1.47
(1.75), 1.46, (1.38), 1.51, 1.44

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
6:13.38
Let's just say I fail at big cubes.


Maybe 5x5 tonight.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> (28.86),
> (24.14),
> 27.21,
> 24.16,
> ...



It is easier for me if you tell us by a little *3x3:* before your times
which event this is. Of course I as a human understand what event it
is, but my result calculation program does not.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2009)

Those were done bld
*4x4:* dnf 10:35 dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
*5x5:* 27:34 (PB) 25:05 (PB) dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*

First try:
*2-4 Relay* = *20:13.20*!! memo ca 11:20, this was fun! 
*2-5 Relay* = *DNF* 55+ minutes, 32+ memo.
The 2x2 and 3x3 were ok, but when I came to the last ten edges on the 5x5
I had a lengthy memory recall lapse. Finally I realized I had done those ten
edges on the 4x4 faultily. Apart from that  and two twisted corners on the 4x4 
which I simply forgot the rest was ok.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 14, 2009)

*2x2:*
avg5: *9.59* (σ = 1.78)
(7.72), 7.73, (19.49), 9.05, 12.00

*3x3:* ..suckin bad at 3x3 today 
avg5: *26.49* (σ = 1.80)
27.94, 27.58, (33.94), 23.95, (23.06)

*3x3 Fewest Moves:* (Blockbuild, H-perm to finish)
Scramble: R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U
Solution:
2x2x2: D2 B2 L' B2 D' L D (7/7)
2x2x3 with some EO: U F U' F' R' F R' U R' (9/16)
F2L with EO: F2 L F' L' F U' F U F (9/25)
H-Perm to finish: D2 F2 D' F2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 (20/45)
*45 moves*, time: 31:43

Not very happy with this solution. Bad blockbuilding to start, and forced to use a very inefficient H-perm to finish. it was my first 'backup' and took too much time. I tried searching for a nicer start and found this:
2x2x2: D' R' L2 U F2 D' B2 (7/7)
F2L minus slot: R2 U2 F2 U2 D R' D' F' U2 R (10/17)
EO: U B U' B' (4/21)
Heise U-layer: R' U' R L' U R' U' R L U (10/31)
Corner 3-cycle: D2 L D L' U' L D' L' D2 U (10/41)
... but I took more than the hour so it doesn't count


EDIT: For fewest moves, are we allowed to use a graphical cube manipulator like this or this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> First try:
> *2-4 Relay* = *20:13.20*!! memo ca 11:20, this was fun!



Wow, very good - congratulations!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Those were done bld
> *4x4:* dnf 10:35 dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> *5x5:* 27:34 (PB) 25:05 (PB) dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
> 
> ...



Isn't that 10:35 also an extremely awesome time for you? I should do that too, just to practise BLD. I just can't force myself to, because it takes too much time


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Isn't that 10:35 also an extremely awesome time for you? I should do that too, just to practise BLD. I just can't force myself to, because it takes too much time


Yes, it is at least very good, I have only done sub-10 once or twice. So it was three very nice solves to have and then the short relay 

As for who needs to practise blind, there were not many that could match your bld
efforts at WC. Three persons made 3x3 & 4x4 & 5x5 BLD. And you were one!!! Very
awesome!!

And I so liked your spoiler about WC big bld. Funny!!!

@Mike, thanks!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 15, 2009)

If only I had gotten the 4/4 Multi... I needa practise


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> If only I had gotten the 4/4 Multi... I needa practise



Still a lot of smell of pizza for you


----------



## PM 1729 (Oct 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 FMC:39 moves*
Scramble:3x3x3 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U 

Solution:U F2 D B D' F' D B' D' U2 L2 U' B L' B2 L' R D R' L' D2 L B D' B2 D B D' B' D' B D B' D B D L' B2 R2

Explanation: Premoves L' B2 R2 to understand
2x2x2:U F. U2 L2 U' (5)
2X2X3:B L' B2 L' (4)
EO:R D R' L' D2 L(6)
Leave three corners + AUF:B D' B2 D B D' B' D' B D B' D B D(14)

Undo premoves:L' B2 R2

At . insert: F D B D' F' D B' D' (8-1)
Comment: Just finished in time, without checking my solution.Finally an insertion but bad solve.


Cride5 said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves:* (Blockbuild, H-perm to finish)
> Scramble: R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B L' B' L' R B R' D' U
> Solution:
> 2x2x2: D2 B2 L' B2 D' L D (7/7)
> ...


I recommend learning some optimal Plls. Your H perm could have been R2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 U(10+ setup).It is optimal I think.Would have given you a better solution.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 15, 2009)

Nearly forgot this week. Most were done at the last minute > 

*2x2x2 :* 8.45, (11.74), (5.83), 7.36, 7.19 = *7.67*
all over the place

*3x3x3 :* 25.14, 24.48, 25.48, (23.74)	, (30.70) = *25.03*
could have been better, first two had cross mistakes. 

*4x4x4 :* 1:44.64[P], (1:36.68)[P], 1:54.55[O], 1:45.23, (1:55.98)[P] =*1:48.14*
ok. 

*5x5x5 :* 4:12.05, (4:24.72), 3:53.84, 3:54.67, (3:19.39) = *4:00.19*
fail. 

*7x7x7 :* 11:38.16, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = 
If I haven't edited this with more, then it's DNF. 

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, 23.27, DNF = *23.27*
just, wow. 

*3x3x3 BLD :* 3:59.09, DNS, DNS = *3:59.09*
might not do the other two, this is ok. 

*3x3x3 Match :* (1:19.70), 1:38.36, (1:56.08), 1:26.89, 1:20.47 = *1:28.57*
Yes, sub-90 average finally. pb single too

*3x3x3 OH : *1:11.64, 1:12.20, 1:17.83, (1:00.11), (1:21.25) = *1:13.89*

might possibly squeeze some more in


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 15, 2009)

PM 1729 said:


> I recommend learning some optimal Plls. Your H perm could have been R2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 U(10+ setup).It is optimal I think.Would have given you a better solution.



Yea, a lot of my PLLs for speedsolving are optimal, but this one isn't. I didn't want to use the optimal version because I haven't actually memorised it. Maybe learning optimal PLLs might be worth it FM..


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> These are like the easiest set of 2BLD scrambles ever!


+1
DNF(42.47), 27.77, 24.08


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 15, 2009)

4x4x4 = 1:25.72
1:27.15, 1:21.62, 1:37.45, 1:28.41, 1:15.75
Using Eastsheen.

3x3x3 = 26.34
29.98, 24.38, 28.98, 24.96, 25.07
Using outer layers of Eastsheen. Probably not allowed, but this is a disadvantage. Can be a bit faster using real 3x3x3 or Meffert's 4x4x4.


----------



## roundy (Oct 15, 2009)

3X3 BLD : 53.96 DNF 49.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

*Results week 41*

Now final.

*2x2x2*(27)

 3.48 fazrulz
 3.88 MTGjumper
 4.23 Jai
 4.43 Edmund
 4.97 Yes, We Can!
 6.00 wrbcube4
 6.04 rickcube
 6.55 Kian
 7.41 Hays
 7.53 PeterV
 7.67 cookingfat
 8.37 the1lord5
 8.67 richardzhang
 8.96 mande
 9.59 Cride5
 10.45 Stachuk1992
 10.50 Mike Hughey
 11.24 Edam
 11.95 Cyrok215
 12.03 jamesdeanludlow
 13.41 anythingtwisty
 13.87 Inf3rn0
 14.12 MatsBergsten
 16.75 kjcellist
 17.72 salshort
 17.99 msemtd
 DNF ender9994
*3x3x3 *(35)

 10.86 fazrulz
 10.97 Escher
 11.57 Jai
 11.78 MTGjumper
 13.71 Derrick Eide17
 13.95 ManasijV
 15.38 Hays
 16.08 Edmund
 16.24 Yes, We Can!
 16.90 Kian
 18.28 rickcube
 18.90 Edam
 19.81 richardzhang
 19.96 mande
 21.61 wrbcube4
 23.67 Stachuk1992
 24.57 ender9994
 24.87 the1lord5
 25.03 cookingfat
 26.10 Musli4brekkies
 26.12 PeterV
 26.30 Mike Hughey
 26.34 fanwuq
 26.49 Cride5
 27.10 anythingtwisty
 27.60 salshort
 27.62 Cyrok215
 28.25 ZB_FTW!!!
 32.30 jamesdeanludlow
 33.69 Inf3rn0
 33.77 liljthedude
 37.34 kjcellist
 38.38 jupp
 50.61 msemtd
 55.39 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 56.77 MTGjumper
 1:00.68 Jai
 1:04.28 Hays
 1:15.07 Yes, We Can!
 1:25.73 fanwuq
 1:36.40 rickcube
 1:37.83 wrbcube4
 1:39.81 Mike Hughey
 1:48.14 cookingfat
 1:50.82 jamesdeanludlow
 1:59.13 Stachuk1992
 2:00.24 Cyrok215
 2:23.78 anythingtwisty
 2:37.75 PeterV
 3:15.31 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF the1lord5
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:41.98 Hays
 1:58.77 Jai
 2:52.42 Mike Hughey
 3:06.40 jamesdeanludlow
 3:25.94 wrbcube4
 3:59.80 Cyrok215
 4:00.19 cookingfat
 4:33.84 salshort
 5:15.71 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 5:35.36 Mike Hughey
 6:25.21 jamesdeanludlow
 8:39.07 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Cyrok215
*7x7x7*(4)

 8:13.33 Mike Hughey
10:13.74 jamesdeanludlow
14:13.19 msemtd
 DNF cookingfat
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 19.39 Jai
 31.75 ManasijV
 32.17 MTGjumper
 40.03 mande
 43.20 Mike Hughey
 46.32 Stachuk1992
 47.65 Yes, We Can!
 1:10.16 salshort
 1:13.89 cookingfat
 1:30.02 liljthedude
 1:31.26 Cyrok215
 1:54.83 msemtd
 1:54.95 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:47.67 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 23.27 cookingfat
 24.08 ManasijV
 31.38 Mike Hughey
 33.51 MatsBergsten
 49.56 Yes, We Can!
 57.90 Stachuk1992
 1:02.06 jamesdeanludlow
 1:17.81 wrbcube4
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 49.50 roundy
 1:57.16 Mike Hughey
 2:38.51 mande
 3:59.09 cookingfat
 5:12.92 Stachuk1992
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF ManasijV
 DNF msemtd
 DNF jupp
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:52.40 Mike Hughey
17:22.19 Henrik
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

18:11.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

15/16 tim
5/5 MatsBergsten
6/10 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:19.76 Mike Hughey
 1:20.50 mande
 1:28.57 cookingfat
 4:11.63 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:11.69 Jai
 1:30.48 Hays
 1:59.80 rickcube
 2:24.58 richardzhang
 2:29.10 jamesdeanludlow
 2:30.22 Stachuk1992
 2:30.61 Mike Hughey
 2:40.54 Cyrok215
 3:31.37 PeterV
 5:13.63 msemtd
20:13.20 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 3:06.72 Jai
 3:18.48 Hays
 5:32.34 Mike Hughey
 5:55.44 jamesdeanludlow
 6:13.38 Stachuk1992
 6:45.47 Cyrok215
 8:28.14 PeterV
 9:27.20 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(10)

 1.07 Hays
 1.09 Edam
 1.44 Jai
 1.47 Stachuk1992
 1.76 rickcube
 1.83 Mike Hughey
 1.98 jamesdeanludlow
 2.06 salshort
 2.17 PeterV
 3.48 msemtd
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.30 Jai
 4.56 Mike Hughey
 6.20 jamesdeanludlow
*Clock*(3)

 8.19 DavidWoner
 18.93 Mike Hughey
 19.59 jamesdeanludlow
 30.93 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(8)

 7.06 Jai
 8.17 rickcube
 10.25 the1lord5
 11.85 Yes, We Can!
 15.00 salshort
 17.95 Stachuk1992
 18.58 Mike Hughey
 23.00 msemtd
*Megaminx*(5)

 2:47.51 Mike Hughey
 2:59.84 richardzhang
 3:56.11 salshort
 4:49.25 jamesdeanludlow
 5:41.84 msemtd
*Square-1*(4)

 15.89 MTGjumper
 17.26 janilo_139
 50.85 Mike Hughey
 1:21.77 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

31 MTGjumper
31 TMOY
35 Mike Hughey
39 PM 1729
40 ardi4nto
45 Cride5
59 Cyrok215
71 richardzhang

*Contest results*

222 Mike Hughey
162 Jai
125 MTGjumper
121 Hays
114 jamesdeanludlow
106 cookingfat
105 Stachuk1992
98 Yes, We Can!
94 rickcube
83 MatsBergsten
82 Cyrok215
80 msemtd
78 wrbcube4
74 mande
72 richardzhang
67 fazrulz
65 ManasijV
60 PeterV
57 Edmund
53 salshort
52 the1lord5
51 Kian
49 Edam
43 Cride5
37 Escher
34 tim
34 Derrick Eide17
33 fanwuq
32 anythingtwisty
25 ender9994
19 Musli4brekkies
18 TMOY
17 Inf3rn0
16 liljthedude
15 PM 1729
14 ardi4nto
14 roundy
13 kjcellist
11 ZB_FTW!!!
9 Henrik
7 jupp
7 janilo_139
6 DavidWoner


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2009)

Mats, did you not see this message from David? Since you extended this courtesy to me when I went to US Nationals, you certainly should extend it to him also! So I hope those are merely provisional results.



DavidWoner said:


> I am leaving for Chicago for a few hours and do not know if I will have internet. I most likely will not be able to submit my results until Friday.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 15, 2009)

wow, I won 2x2 BLD (for now)

but ManasijV came second, he didn't write the event in his post



ManasijV said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > These are like the easiest set of 2BLD scrambles ever!
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats, did you not see this message from David? Since you extended this courtesy to me when I went to US Nationals, you certainly should extend it to him also! So I hope those are merely provisional results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember reading it but had forgotten. And of course I will. 
So these results are not final until David (and others who are late) have posted.

@Peter: thanks, I did not see Manasijs 2x2BLD entry, and the program cannot guess...


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I remember reading it but had forgotten. And of course I will.
> So these results are not final until David (and others who are late) have posted.



Is it too late to cheekily throw in some 7x7 solves?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't get put in for 5x5. Or OH.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I didn't get put in for 5x5. Or OH.



Now they are. The single 6x6 entry "swallowed" your OH results 
Why the 5x5 did not get correct I actually don't know 

There's a guide about how to enter results in the sticky threads, the main thing is to
begin with an event name and then all that events results/time on the same line. 

But as we have free format here, there sometimes will be errors and then it is
up to each contestant to check his/her results. Like you did  This week there were 
two contestants who did not even mention the event they competed in.

@Jamesdeanludlow: feel free to enter as many results as you like till I close shop officially.

But please enter new results in a new post. Then I don't have to edit all results again.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 15, 2009)

Nearly beat you Cookingfat!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ooh! 6'th place overall for the first time I actually did more than just 1 event! I should do this more often 
I thought I would be like 20th!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Folks
I got a 30 move solve in the FMC scramble, just before WC2009, but lost the paper.
Hé, I see there is another weekly competition 41!
See you soon there.
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2009)

Mats, I just noticed you didn't include Tim's 15/16 multi. I think it should count. Worst case, you can treat it as 14/15 because of the hand scramble, but I think it should count as 15/16.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn you Faz...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats, I just noticed you didn't include Tim's 15/16 multi. I think it should count. Worst case, you can treat it as 14/15 because of the hand scramble, but I think it should count as 15/16.



Of course I did not, then I would not have won Multi  
But ok Tim, I'll fix it. (wonder why the program did not get it).

Edit: ha ha, funny explanation: Tim wrote "Multi bld: 15/16 in 55 minutes"
but the program does not consider "55 minutes" a valid time. When I changed 
it to "55:00 minutes" it is ok. It is not easy with "free format". Thank you for noticing .


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry again Mats. Remember last week I told you I dont have a 2x2 so I do it with a 3x3. Thats why I didn't post it in my original post. I did that only to see how easy the scrambles were and since I did it I didn't know where else to post it. My bad sorry.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> I'm sorry again Mats. Remember last week I told you I dont have a 2x2 so I do it with a 3x3. Thats why I didn't post it in my original post. I did that only to see how easy the scrambles were and since I did it I didn't know where else to post it. My bad sorry.



Ok, but it seems to me it really is time for you to get a 2x2?


----------



## PM 1729 (Oct 16, 2009)

My FMC this week is missing as well.Guess I should not quote messages in a solution.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 16, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry again Mats. Remember last week I told you I dont have a 2x2 so I do it with a 3x3. Thats why I didn't post it in my original post. I did that only to see how easy the scrambles were and since I did it I didn't know where else to post it. My bad sorry.
> ...



Well I live in India and I dont find any 2x2s here. To add to that academically this is the most important year and I dont want too many distractions  But when I do get it I'll be first


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 16, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Nearly beat you Cookingfat!




Indeedy. You had a good week on 3x3, Martin.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2009)

PM 1729 said:


> My FMC this week is missing as well.Guess I should not quote messages in a solution.



I'll fix it. You may surely quote anything you like, the program starts with removing
quotes (so you cannot get another persons quoted results)

This fault is totally mine, I will not even tell you what it is.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd done these but never got time to put them up. Cheers Mats
Square 1 - 1.00.00 1.25.21 1.16.47 1.31.74 1.23.64 *1.21.77avg*
2-5 Relay - *5.55.44*
7x7 - 10.09.66 10.30.01 9.45.06 10.01.55 10.40.61 *10.13.74avg*. I'll put this down to my dodgy thumb lol.

PS only just read last part of post. here's new post. Sorry.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'd done these but never got time to put them up.
> Square 1 - 1.00.00 1.25.21 1.16.47 1.31.74 1.23.64 *1.21.77avg*
> 2-5 Relay - *5.55.44*
> 7x7 - 10.09.66 10.30.01 9.45.06 10.01.55 10.40.61 *10.13.74avg*.



Well, this got you up to fifth place. Some more events??


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 16, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Well, this got you up to fifth place. Some more events??



I will do feet in morning as I'm in dire need of some sleeps, and hopefully get them in before it ends.
5th is my highest place by a lot.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry Mats I totally forgot to finish it up. This was all I had done.

*clock:* 9.61, 7.88, 8.09, 8.61, 7.61 = *8.19*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Sorry Mats I totally forgot to finish it up. This was all I had done.
> 
> *clock:* 9.61, 7.88, 8.09, 8.61, 7.61 = *8.19*



OK, that did get you an event victory but not so far in the totals 
So now the results are final and this comp closed.


----------

